# Just because I thought she looked especially pretty



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Took a quick pic of Callie last month because I though she was having a good hair day. lol Well...at least _*I*_ did a decent job on her top knot. Sadly, that is not always the case. B)


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Beeeeautiful! I miss seeing pics of your pups, Crystal . now, that's a good hair day :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love her eyes:wub: and yes you did a marvelous job on the topknot.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Callie is beautiful.....and you did a great job on the topknot!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG! She is a doll!!:wub: & of course, her topknot looks fabulous!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Callie is so pretty:wub::wub:such a sweet face:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal -- I love Callie so much. Look at that sweet face and those eyes. Let me know if she ever demands a vacation out east. :innocent::innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Callie is soooooooooooooooooo beautiful!!! Love this picture.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she is beautiful!


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

Stunning... I love her sweet face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*She's so pretty. I can't wait for Mia's topknot to grow out!!!*


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So beautiful! She looks like a little angel!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

She is adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

You did a great job on her top knot, I love that you can see her eyes clearly, I can't wait until my girl's hair grows long enough that it will all stay in the top knot.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is just gorgeous Crystal.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow She is a doll baby for sure***********

*You so pretty. Yogi**


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, Crystal.....Callie is pure perfection!! :wub: 


.....but...ummmm....let's not tell Jett that I said that....:innocent::blush:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a real beauty! Miss you Crystal :tender:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

She is beautiful!! I bet she is beautiful even on a bad hair day! You definitely need to post more pics your babies.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is an exceptionally beautiful picture...but every picture of Callie is. That must be because Callie is exceptionally beautiful. Those eyes just make me weak.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal, she is just gorgeous!!!! I would frame that one...:wub::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She is beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

She is amazing!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Callie is gorgeous :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awwwww! Pretty girl!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Beautiful picture of Callie and :thumbsup: for the top knot:aktion033:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

She looks really pretty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone! It's taken over 2 years to get Callie to the place where I can get a good photo of her. She had the habit, and still does from time to time, of dropping her ears so flat against her head and squinting her eyes whenever I would put a camera up to my face. It was so frustrating trying to get a good pic of her because I could see what a beauty she was but in her pics she could look down right homely! lol 

So our hard work has paid off it seems. Dog In The Closet called and asked me if they could use some photos of Jett & Callie in their new Spring catalog. I wasn't too thrilled with those photos. They were taken last Spring and we were still working on her modeling skills at that time. But DITC's photographer had been sick and couldn't do the full photo shoot this Spring so I said of course they could use the photos. And she asked if this Fall if I could get photos of Jett and Callie in some of their new items for their Fall catalog! I'm so excited because I've worked so hard to get Callie to be a good model. It does not come naturally for her like it does for Jett.

Yeah...shameless mom brag. :blush:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You did an awesome job!! Callie is really really cute!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a pretty little girl.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww Callie is such a pretty girl! Crystal you HAVE to post more pics of your three. We miss you around here!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep, a great hair day...what a cutie pie!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

She's gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, she looks beautiful. :wub:


----------

